# Beer



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

As a man who likes his beer. I whould like to see the varients people drink.
Myself i like black and tans the best (guinness and bass) Then heineken. And for pounding some back coronna's


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

corana with a shot of patron.........


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

My favorite was Canadian ICE.
These days it's Pepsi .


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

stella artios or kronenburg 1664 2 of the best beers in the world definately
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RED Corona or a simple Smirdoff..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

LOL, u pansies. I take nothing less than a strong, full-bodied Strawberry wine cooler.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> LOL, u pansies. I take nothing less than a strong, full-bodied Strawberry wine cooler.


 ooh wine cooler







know thats some hard sh+t


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

Old Style... Chicago's beer!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

cheap daily beer...heineken...better beer guinness


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Crystal for me.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Private Stock, as the label says:

Malt Liquor
...with the imported taste

I can drink it like water and do weekly.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

red corona? never heard or seen that, but ill keep my eye out. I love corona myself. Ive sampled a lot of beers, and i keep comming back to it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RED STRIPE IS GOOD TOO


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Good Ole' Hefewiesen for me.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Glowin_Navi said:


> red corona? never heard or seen that, but ill keep my eye out. I love corona myself. Ive sampled a lot of beers, and i keep comming back to it.


 Red Corona is Corona added with Gredadine







Smooth and sweet!!


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Glowin_Navi said:
> 
> 
> > red corona? never heard or seen that, but ill keep my eye out. I love corona myself. Ive sampled a lot of beers, and i keep comming back to it.
> ...


 oh cool, ill have to try that.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

bud light


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Good Ole' Hefewiesen for me.
> 
> ~Dj


 i forgot about that one...


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Labatt's blue,with jack daniels.
E


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Come to CANADA and get some real beer everyone, and through back some Moosehead and some Keith's.
Our lite beer is heavier than your american regular beer, so come here :







:


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Up untill a month ago I was stricktly a Corona (with lemon) fan. But the local Beer Store has a beer called Lucky Lager for 25 bucks a case. Not only is it cheap, but its got a great taste.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

DONT LIKE BEER ITS NASTY I LIKE LIQUOR HENNEY AND PEPSI OR CRANBERRY AND VODKA!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Any of you guys dig Franciskaner? I used to work at a bar, and that beer was considered gourmet by the Import-drinkers.

Oh yeah I forgot, I like Parrot Bay and cranberry juice or coke!







I used to drink that stuff all the time! Tastes like juice and you dont have to worry about getting drunk lol


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Straight up American domestic
Budweiser and some Jack


----------



## jason490 (May 8, 2003)

I like going to gay bars and getting them drunk. They are too easy when they are drunk! Not like you little 12 year old kids would know anything about.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought they were pretty easy to begin with... "hey nice shoes wanna f*ck?" "sure"


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Newcastle is some good stuff, for all you blokes out there, Boddington's? I like that stuff too. On an average drinkin' night, I'd go Coors Light, or Moosehead. I"m kinda a culture personality, like to hit all of the bases.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Grolsch, Hertog Jan, Alfa (Holland's finest!), Kilkennies, Belgian specials.
Actually, I'll drink any beer, except light, ice and that yankee stuff labelled beer...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

jason490 said:


> I like going to gay bars and getting them drunk. They are too easy when they are drunk! Not like you little 12 year old kids would know anything about.


 huh? ewww i bet u would jason







lol


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Awesome, this is my favorite topic!

My favorites are

Beamish Irish Red, Boddington's Cream Ale, Kilkenny's, Stella Artois, Guiness, Samuel Smith's Tadcaster/Oatmeal Stout, St. Pauli Girl, Hefweizen, Voodoo Blacken Lager, Newcastle, McAndrew's Scoth Ale, Murphy's Irish Stout, Curim, Bavarian Doppelbok(best beer known to man).

Now I am not a rich man, so as I type this, I am drinking from a bottle of Miller Light. Mind you Miller Light is the best of the piss beers.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Now I'm on Rolling Rock. Decent, not good, but decent. Oh yeah forgot about Sam Adam's and Arrogant Bastard Ale.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Fat Tire amber lager is the best beer that I have ever had. It is brewed by the New Belgium Brewing Company in Fort Collins Colorado.

I also like Heineken, Corona (with lime), and Becks.
But, I get free beer when I go to the bar, so I drink a lot of Bud Light. Working for a band is great!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

As far as beer, it would be corona and bud light. Liqour would have to be Crown, Jim Beam and Jack Daniels.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

beer- coors, budweiser, molson

liqours- jim beam, jack danielles


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

Although i like to try many kinds of beer i always seem to end up drinking the good ol Corona.

I do love the darker micro beers, guess it just depends on the mood im in.


----------



## Sweetness (Apr 16, 2003)

Natural Light - good old nati light in cincin(nati)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

When I did drink I liked mikes hardlemonade cranberry, blackvelvet,or any kind of margarita,tequila is good.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> Fat Tire amber lager is the best beer that I have ever had. It is brewed by the New Belgium Brewing Company in Fort Collins Colorado.
> 
> I also like Heineken, Corona (with lime), and Becks.
> But, I get free beer when I go to the bar, so I drink a lot of Bud Light. Working for a band is great!


 What's ur bands name?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> As far as beer, it would be corona and bud light. Liqour would have to be Crown, Jim Beam and Jack Daniels.


 what no tequila :sad:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

coors light the siver bullet all the way and dont forget about port


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

We here in Oregon have some good beers.... mostly microbrews like Black butte porter, mirror pond ale, rogue dead guy ale, and the stiffest.....terminator stout at a pub on the coast called mcmenimans....they serve it in pounders and it's 11percent alchohol.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

MGD
DRINK UP ALL


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hays98 said:


> MGD
> DRINK UP ALL


 ghetto.


----------



## plikplak (May 1, 2003)

It's either Moosehead or Red Stripe or nuttin!

(yeah, I'm a puss, I can't handle that dark brew. Damn tasy after about 5 or 6 though!)


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Currently drinking King Cobra Premium malt Liquor,
cheap and effective









Prefer Hacker shoor Weiss, franzikaner, and 
especially Bells, good beer from my old hometown
in fact a have a six pack in the fridge, Happy nite
tonight


----------

